# FAO Skateboarders



## Borvad (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm trying to replicate a famous movie skatebaord, and its measurements are 9.5" wide and 29.25/30" length...............is there anywhere online I can go to get a plain skateboard deck, or even a complete one for not much, apart from ebay or local second hand sites? 



Thanks,


----------

